

Facebook game "mobwars" making $22,000 a day - noor420
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/25/developer-analytics-facebook-game-mob-wars-making-22000-a-day/

======
swombat
_Either way, the many naysayers suggesting that it’s impossible to make money
on Facebook might want to think again._

It's not impossible, it's just damn hard - not any easier than making money
off facebook. It is also fraught with additional risks, as Facebook can pull
the plug on your business and destroy you in the blink of an eye (see
Scrabulous), whereas that would be much harder off the FB platform.

~~~
cdr
Facebook did not pull the plug on Scrabulous. Scrabulous pulled the plug on
Scrabulous.

~~~
alex_c
According to this, it's a bit of both: Scrabulous pulled the plug in the US
and Canada, and Facebook pulled the plug in the rest of the world:

<http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_10302325?source=rss>

~~~
cdr
You're right. I hadn't seen the newer news.

------
fallentimes
Not sure about their methodology. Multiple anecdotes != data.

------
andreyf
Mmm, new platform, same old pyramid schemes. I'm surprised they haven't hit
the iPhone yet...

------
Harkins
Hey, badass. I just took a week of R&R to sort out priorities and decided that
my web-based game (with OpenSocial/FB frontends, natch) was probably the best
bet. This success story is a nice encouragement.

------
vaksel
I wonder if this blog post is the reason the guy is getting sued?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=287217>

------
ajkirwin
Isn't this one of those games that used to be around a while back (outwar, et-
al) that was essentially a pyramid scheme wrapped in a game and led to IRC
networks, blogging communities and such insta-banning on a mere mention of
them due to massive spamming?

~~~
streety
Yes and no. Although it's possible to play the game successfully without
recruiting other people some functionality in the game does require you to
recruit other people.

On the web at large I suspect this game would get a lot of complaints. On
facebook though this sort of crazed inviting is so prevalent that Mobwars
actually seems quite tame.

~~~
elai
Although now with the new facebook gui/api/rules, you can't have
incentivetized invites anymore, so this kind of stuff will probably die pretty
quickly.

------
noor420
It is probably the most addictive game on facebook, imo.

